
UNUBO - Consolidate multiple cloud app costs onto one dashboard - leandrothomas
https://unubo.co
======
leandrothomas
Hello HN, my company created this. Just wanted to get eyeballs onto this and
gather as much feedback as possible.

UNUBO is an app that takes billing data of online services you use and
consolidates that data onto a simple, dynamic dashboard.

You can then easily see how much you collectively pay for these services per
month, per quarter and per year.

Currently in public beta, free for all to sign up.

Cheers!

